# Are stump grinders money makers?



## chainsawcircus

Being unemployed, I have alot of free time on my hands to just look around. Well I have noticed that the local tree removal services do not have stump grinders. Thinking of buying one used, I have worked on them for the last few years, in the rental indistry. Maybe a walk behind to just test the waters, if I can get one right. Just trying to figure out something to make a dollar in this economy.
If any of you just gring stumps, I would love to hear about it. Seems every yard here has at least three or four visible stumps in it.
Thanks


----------



## ChippersTreeSvc

Yes stump grinding can be lucrative. You can earn about $100-$150 an hour if done right. Definitely look into it if tree companies in your area don't own stump grinders. I'm sure they need someone who grinds stumps in the future or right away. Call them and ask. Good luck.


----------



## Mowingman

All I do is grind stumps. I average $200.00/grinding hour. Have made good money with the grinder, even though it is only a part time operation for me.
I have a Carlton 7015TRX for sale if you are interested. Almost like new, and WAY LESS MONEY than a new one.
Jeff


----------



## gr8scott72

Mowingman said:


> All I do is grind stumps. I average $200.00/grinding hour. Have made good money with the grinder, even though it is only a part time operation for me.
> I have a Carlton 7015TRX for sale if you are interested. Almost like new, and WAY LESS MONEY than a new one.
> Jeff


 
That kind of money per hour is only possible with a machine of that size. If you have a smaller machine like a Rayco 1625 (25 hp self propelled), you can expect it to be more like $40 - $60 per hour. Lots of expenses have to come out of that $40 - $60 per hour too.

Would probably be even less with a walk-behind type grinder.


----------



## angry beaver

*Be careful!*

I aslo had that idea about 18 months ago. I went out and found a great deal on a used Rayco self-propelled walk behind. I've been doing it here for some of the local tree services that don't have a smaller grinder and a few homeowners. Remember that that stump that you see in that yard has been there for a reason, people will not pay big bucks for removal around here. Most of the tree companies have a big grinder and do the larger stumps themselves. I usually make around $45-60 per hour when I am grinding. Averaging about $400-$450 per week. Out of that, I pay fuel, wear and tear on a truck, maintence on the grinder and insurance. Not to mention the original cost of the machine! I probably average clearing about $25 - $30 per hour, and thats when the machine is grinding! Expect to run all over hells-half-acre quoting prices since every stump is different! The problem here is that a lot of fly-by-nighters will rent a grinder and just try to make $75-$100 a day and work 6-8 hours with a POS rental unit. Don't expect to spend 40 hours a week grinding stumps, it won't happen! I just got a job in construction and am going to start grinding on the weekends only!


----------



## howel07264

angry beaver said:


> I aslo had that idea about 18 months ago. I went out and found a great deal on a used Rayco self-propelled walk behind. I've been doing it here for some of the local tree services that don't have a smaller grinder and a few homeowners. Remember that that stump that you see in that yard has been there for a reason, people will not pay big bucks for removal around here. Most of the tree companies have a big grinder and do the larger stumps themselves. I usually make around $45-60 per hour when I am grinding. Averaging about $400-$450 per week. Out of that, I pay fuel, wear and tear on a truck, maintence on the grinder and insurance. Not to mention the original cost of the machine! I probably average clearing about $25 - $30 per hour, and thats when the machine is grinding! Expect to run all over hells-half-acre quoting prices since every stump is different! The problem here is that a lot of fly-by-nighters will rent a grinder and just try to make $75-$100 a day and work 6-8 hours with a POS rental unit. Don't expect to spend 40 hours a week grinding stumps, it won't happen! I just got a job in construction and am going to start grinding on the weekends only!


Beaver you are right-on with your assessment . To make any real money you need to be close to a large metro area, not out in the country. You will need to spend money for a high production machine 50 hp.up Self propelled. Advertise on internet,yellow pages pole signs etc. Don't even consider a small tiller type machine. it will beat you to death and you will be ready to quit after the first job. If you spend money on good equipment and market yourself correctly you might make it worthwhile but don't count on getting rich. Good luck.


----------



## TimberMcPherson

howel07264 said:


> Beaver you are right-on with your assessment . To make any real money you need to be close to a large metro area, not out in the country. You will need to spend money for a high production machine 50 hp.up Self propelled. Advertise on internet,yellow pages pole signs etc. Don't even consider a small tiller type machine. it will beat you to death and you will be ready to quit after the first job. If you spend money on good equipment and market yourself correctly you might make it worthwhile but don't count on getting rich. Good luck.


 
Generally very true, but I have a chainsaw powered stumpmaster and make up to 1300 a day with it on my lonesome. The big machines are great, but its easy to find yourself in a market thats already well catered for, its important to do your homework. Next to digging them out its the toughest way to do stumps but it can do the impossible. In modern industries with low entry barriers, sometimes you have to look for niches.


----------



## ponyexpress976

If you have experence with them, skip over the walk behind types like bluebird etc. They are made for rental yards and homeowners who can spend a weekend on the project for a minimal expense. They are slow and will beat the snot out of you! After a week with one you'll be so tired you'll quit and sell the thing. I found my 1620 for the price of scrap...it had been rolled over, the engine was shot/cracked...but it was complete. I put some elbow grease into it, cleaned it up and replaced the motor. She's not pretty but it enabled me to sell the promark WB i was using.


----------



## lxt

around where I am at stump grinding is a part time biz, My Dad does the stumps for the Biz....basically as a hobby to keep him busy, he has a pension though......so he can bid em & do em for less, along with being old school...he actually shows up on time & does the work!!!

BUT....seems everyone who cant climb & doesnt want to cut grass is grinding stumps, a couple of guys bid jobs & then when they have enough work....they rent & spend a day grinding!!!


LXT.............


----------



## NCTREE

stump grinding is ok for a little cash money in the pocket otherwise its just a service to offer to keep clients happy.


----------



## Fairbanks Stump

*$tump Grinding$ Yes*

The simple answer to your question is YES.
However, I suggest you check your motivations. As was stated before you should do a whole lot of Market research. Your ability to Market your self and your new endeavor will greatly impact your success. Commercial customers will not be the goose that laid the golden egg for you, but they can make or break you. Making them your friends will be a big advantage. your bread and butter will come from Individual customers that honestly you may never see again. Never discount their value though, if you do AN EXCELLENT JOB for all of them all of the time, they will tell their friends. 
Marketing your self is Vital. That means Advertising. your specific market will determine where you spend your efforts or money. Craigslist I have found as a good place netting me 4-5 customers per season. A Facebook page is another good place to start. Advertising on the ribbon on the side of the page from facebook is some what costly but nets me 40-50 leads per year that I convert into 40-45 jobs. News paper advertising in the classifieds section nets 10-15 customers a year. Lettering on the vehicle you drive and the trailer that you pull the grinder on will be the primary visual impact for you! and create you a visible "brand". posting banners in visible property intersections (with the property owners permission!) there is also the really expensive Radio advertising (Know your Demographic) primarily home owners Female 25-55 secondary men 35-65 there are others but if you concentrate on those areas you will get more customers this can cost 2K per week every add will not net you a conversion but frequency is the key to success in radio.
now for the long term Yellow page advertising is important but not as important as in years past. Try to find your self a Vanity phone number that every one will remember in my area code I use 45-STUMP. You will need to work very hard to create a web presence. this will be as important to your success as your credit score is to getting a mortgage! money spent marketing will come back to you! but you are at a huge disadvantage being your first year and approaching the end of your season. Planning for next years success may be a better suggestion if I can make one for you. 
All this info is based on the fact that I purchased my first stump grinder in 1997 and did it part time with limited success this year I spent more money on marketing than I made last year total. I work a 4.5 month season with 3 grinders My self 1 Carlton 7015 1 Carlton 4400-4 and 1 alpine magnum. I am not the only Grinder in My market but there is no doubt I do 85% with in a 200 mile radius. my advertising equals about 25% of my net income. the reason I own 3 grinders is so I can do any stump any time any where. again the answer is YES but you will have to work at it! Learn every day and treat every customer as though you need them! and most of all Enjoy your self!
thanks I will answer any questions you may have!


----------



## STLfirewood

I have a buddy that makes a nice living out of it. It grosses over 100k a year for a one man show. Ninety five percent of his jobs are done with a 252. He gets a new one every other year. He also has a 65hp carlton for the bigger jobs. He charges $2.50 an inch for a grind and leave and $5 for a grind and haul and add soil. He has a $60 min to grind. If he grinds by the hour it's $150 an hour. He grinds stump for a lot of tree companys and landscapers. To kmake a living you need to be close to a large metro area. You need to be fully insured(work comp,liability,ect) real tree companys will want this for you to work on their job site. Tell the tree companys your rates so they can bid the job and make some money off you. Leave a very clean work site. Rake and blow all the grinding into a pile where the stump was. It can be done. In the winter when stumps slow down he sells 10-15k in firewood. 

Scott


----------



## bombdude

Here lately, I've been doing pretty well. I've hooked up w/a tree guy that's very aggressive with internet advertising. He's kept me pretty busy. 

As has been said here, study the market. Check out the area advertising in your local paper, yellow pages, & on the web. If your area is saturated w/grinders, you know that the competition is stiff. 

I bought new, and just paid it off last month. Took me just over 4 years to do so. Had some times where I wondered where next month's note was coming from, but I never got behind. If you can find decent used equipment, that'll help. It's a high cash flow business. A lot of machine maintenance. I try to keep sharp teeth on it, so I find myself changing them quite often. Add insurance, fuel, vehicle upkeep, etc, & your expenses get up there quickly.

I do it as a sideline. In my area, it'd be hard to make a living at it. Good luck to ya.


----------



## MOE

Up and down around here. There are a few new guys doing it too cheap. I don't see how they can last at this rate but it hurts everyone. It's a sideline for me. Be sure to look at the big picture. The machines are expensive and will break down. One week will be great and the next week you can drop it all into the machine. It works for me because I have a full time job that pays the bills so if it's slow I can leave it sit in the shed rather than work too cheap.


----------



## stormchaser

*4012 33 hp*

i got a tree service and stump grinder for sale ill put you to making money real fast.....by the way where is kingsport ill come up and make money there while you look lol 256-759-4349


----------



## stormchaser

*4012 33 hp*

ok circus boy if you looking for a grinder stop looking i have 1 for you also ill tell you how to place ur ads freeeeeeeee i advertize from nashville to montgomery alabama miss to ga.....freeeeeeeee we do tree and stump grinding 256-759-4349 [email protected]


----------



## curterj145xr

*Insurance*

Curious what some of you guys are spending on liability insurance. I would imagine that most municipalities would require it as well as a local occupational license.

Where do you get your insurance?

I've got a 252 that I have to decide what I am going to do with. I originally bought it to work on my own property thinking it would be cheaper than renting some beat up POS. However, so far it has been a money pit. I currently have over $6000 in it and recently the motor took a dump, so now I am looking at potentially another $2500 or so to get it back up and running. I was thinking about hiring it and myself out part time to try to re-coup some of my investment.


----------



## fast*st

Seems Europe gets the snazzy stuff, McCormick ZTX 280 & Rotor S stump cutter levaceppi by Peletta - YouTube stump rotor, 30 seconds per stump, If you had a few acres to de-stump, this might be the way to go.


----------



## ponyexpress976

That is one wicked machine...looks like somebody built a better mouse trap


----------



## fast*st

ponyexpress976 said:


> That is one wicked machine...looks like somebody built a better mouse trap



The mice are screwed. Enough down pressure to lift the tail of a massive machine off the ground, that's quite a bit of force and torque.


----------



## caydens199

My husband makes alot of money using a stump grinder 1000 every three days

Sent from my LGLS665 using Tapatalk


----------

